# Asus laptop cant restart or use usb3.0



## Buck268 (May 7, 2014)

Two seperate issues but if anyone has insight I would be appreciative. On my Asus k53ta if I click "restart" from the windows menu the machine will log off and shut down will not power back up without a hard reboot.

It also does not recognize the usb 3.0 port, but that does recieve power initially then turns off aftrr plugging a device in.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Both (to me anyway) are clearly a BIOS issue. Did you check for firmware updates on the Asus support site?


----------

